# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Где делают ремонт подвески легковых авто?

## Анатолий Валерьевич

Автомобилисты не подскажите где делают ремонт подвески легкового авто?

----------


## Сергей Петров

Ремонт подвески делают в любом автосервисе так что поезжайте в ближайший.

----------


## Аркадий

в автомастерской

----------

